# Sound and graphics tools



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Just in case not everyone knows about them

Audacity - Multi-track sound editor - Open source
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ 
A great tool I use it a lot, very easy to use once you get the hang of it. And its free 

the GIMP
http://www.gimp.org/ 
Very cool graphics editor. Uses layers just like photoshop and other tools. 
I just started using it and I like it so far. And its free


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good free stuff.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

krough, I'm going to try out Gimp, thanks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I use GoldWave for all of my sound effect editing. Lately I've been trying to learn how to get the "Carolanne" voice effect (as in D-T's example) but am having trouble getting the "sweeping" overtones, if you know what I mean.


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Hey and don't forget about the old hardware route! You can get Digitech s100 and Yamaha SPX-90s on Ebay for a song nowadays!

Then you can use your spookiest voice in real time to talk to your TOTs and guests.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Otaku said:


> I use GoldWave for all of my sound effect editing. Lately I've been trying to learn how to get the "Carolanne" voice effect (as in D-T's example) but am having trouble getting the "sweeping" overtones, if you know what I mean.


I'll tell ya, It is really more art than science...You should start by reversing the orginal recording. Ad reverb at varying rates, and echo without reverb at varying rates. Add a noisegate filter to smooth it out. Unreverse it frequently
to check the result after EVERY effect applied. It isn;t unusual for me to wipe it and just start over a number of times. The rates and amount of applied effect really depend on the original recording...Words that start with a soft consanent like H, S, F are easier than hard sounding ones like T, K, or B.

Just play with it and you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, Dr. M. My next plan was to try reversing the sound and applying effects. I was going to record my own voice speaking backwards (not as hard as it sounds) and see what came out on the reversed track. That Carolanne effect would make for some neat local sounds for the graveyard. I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I use paint shop pro X and Cool Edit Pro.


----------

